# Operation



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I finally got it finished. Just need to clean up the senors wire. I hot glued them in so they still have some dead spots.

Operation Game :: SDC10105.flv video by brushe2008 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid511.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid511.photobucket.com/albums/s360/brushe2008/Operation%20Game/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@s360/brushe2008/Operation%20Game/SDC10105


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

wow what a clever idea the kids are going to love that! I might have to borrow that one. How did you make the it?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks, it is really easy. I got a roll of wire from Kmart, for 4.00, like you use for clothes line or beans. then I bent it to the shape of the objects and solder it together. Traced the out line of the wire on the foam and the inside of the wire on the objects. Solder some small solid copper wire to the pieces of wire to connect all of them together. I got a buzzer and some leds 6.00 from Radio Shack for the eyes and nose. I wired the eyes straight to a 12 volt walwart then the hot to the led in the nose and the buzzer. The ground side of the Nose led and buzzer is run to the metal wire. The I bolted a wire to the tongs 2.00 and run it to the ground side of the walwart. I used 12 volts so I can run it from my landscape transformer if my haunt. That way the ground connection is what makes it work. I used 2 inch foam for the body and put it on 1/2 inch plywood to give it strength and hide the wires in the back. I pretty much follow the original, I did put in the brain freeze. I plan on setting up a lab room and putting it in there on the table. For my party I am thinking about using a timer and having races. Give the pieces a point value, making the hardest ones worth more and give them like a minute. I tried not to make it to hard so kids could play with. So I think adding a timer will make it more interesting for adults. Hope this helps, if you have any questions feel free to email or pm me.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That looks like a lot of fun! GREAT JOB!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is totally Awesome. Thank God you didn't have to make a battleship game. LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Terrific job, Watcher!

I think the dog was commenting on the skills of the surgeon


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

That is really neat. I never would have thought of that. Shame you can't hook it up to give a small shock.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks IMU 

Battle ship??? I wonder??? Maybe with Vampires on one side and Van Helsing on the other! Great Idea Death Touch. Might try that next year? Thanks for the Idea.

Thanks Roxy, my little ****zu doesn't like the buzzer at all.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Lady Nyxie said:


> That is really neat. I never would have thought of that. Shame you can't hook it up to give a small shock.


Well there was a thread on here not long ago started by some idiot D) talking about shocking people....lol.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Lady Nyixe I could make it shock people. Just have to tie in a transformer. But Some of those people would be little kids. So though it would be funny, I don't want the liability. We have some shock games for adults already. I have a shock ball, you pass it around and it goes off on it's own . Like hot potato. Then we have the one where the last one to push the button gets shocked. They were all bought at Spencers, so if something happened, I would think they hold the liability. But I am still glad you like it. I will have some video of it in my Halloween Party this year.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

That is really cool. Good idea!!!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Glad you like jaege. Thanks


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow...I am jealous. I never had an operation game.

The kids will go nuts.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Great job Jim. Maybe a future M&T project?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Haunted Bayou, If you are out on the coast of Carolina. Let me know when you are coming. You can come play all you want.

Thanks DJ, I will be bringing this with me so everyone can play. It was cheap and only took about 10 hours. Plus I made it so I can run it on my landscape timer 12 volt.


----------



## 4nntt (Nov 28, 2006)

That is awesome, what a great idea!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very cool...I loved that game as a kid



DT you crack me up


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

How fun is that. Very cool.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks 4nntt, Lilly, and spideranne, We try to stay away from the chop shop type props, because of kids. I do love to scare folk though. But I want them to have fun more then anything. I always liked this game, we still have the little one. So I really hope every one dose like it this year.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I LOVE it! Now that would be a blast at a party. ;-)


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Ghostess. I'll probably bring it down with me, next time I get your way.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I absolutely love this! How creative and it will be a huge hit for sure!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

HAH you took the easy-way-out cheat that most people do with Operation...
the "ankle bone-connected-to-the-knee-bone" isn't supposed to be pre-stretched, where you pull the rubberband out. You're *_supposed_* to use your tweezers to put the rubberband *IN* around the posts. Much harder.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Ms, Wicked I sure hope so.

Well Revenant you are right. I probably should have scaled it better. With the big tongs it would be as close to impossible as you can get. Considering we give out Jello shooter to our large tot's, It would be impossible. I designed it for a 5 inch set of tweezers, but that was way to easy. The world of props, build and learn.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

now you just need to build in the little jets that spray blood and hit em inna face when they touch the sides :biggrinvil:

Give em a couple extra jello shots to pacify them if they complain


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi I got a email asking about the wiring. So here is a picture I drew, I hope it helps. I wouldn't use any thing over 12 volts with this. If any of you guys can make it easier to understand, please feel free. When the tongs touch that completes the - circuit.


----------

